# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Điều khiển cái Dc motor 3pha 32v này thì dùng mạch nào đk nào hả các bác?

## vopminh

Tình hình em kiếm được mấy con Dc motor 3 pha 32v này, định làm máy hút bụi hay bàn hút chân không, nhưng ko rõ dùng mạch đk nào để kích nó chạy, các bác biết thì chỉ em phát ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Bác kiếm mấy bộ ESC 3 pha của dân RC test thử xem sao?

----------

vopminh

----------


## nnk

mua cái ECS về cắm vô cấp nguồn là chạy, mà con này không rõ thông số công suất nên ko biết phải ecs cỡ nào mới vừa, nhỏ quá thì cháy ecs, mà lớn quá thì cháy túi

----------


## vopminh

Em chỉ kiếm đc specs của cái gần gióng nó 28v, chắc 32v nó dừng sản xuất rồi.

----------


## huuminhsh

cho em hỏi ngu cái là điện DC mà cũng tính pha à? chìêu dòng điện đâu có biến thiên và cũng ko có góc lệch mà sao chia pha ta ?

----------


## Gamo

Nó là brushless DC bác, cách điều khiển y chang động cơ AC

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cho em hỏi ngu cái là điện DC mà cũng tính pha à? chìêu dòng điện đâu có biến thiên và cũng ko có góc lệch mà sao chia pha ta ?


DC là dòng điện không đảo chiều trong khoảng thời gian T. Không đảo chiều không đồng nghĩa là nó thẳng băng. Nó vẫn có thể biến thiên từ 0V - nV. Đồng cơ này là brushless nó dùng điện DC biến thiên, có 3 pha biến thiên như vậy mỗi pha lệch nhau 120 độ.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> DC là dòng điện không đảo chiều trong khoảng thời gian T. Không đảo chiều không đồng nghĩa là nó thẳng băng. Nó vẫn có thể biến thiên từ 0V - nV. Đồng cơ này là brushless nó dùng điện DC biến thiên, có 3 pha biến thiên như vậy mỗi pha lệch nhau 120 độ.


thì ra là thế !mà cho em hỏi ngu cái nữa ,ko đảo chiều làm sao sin nó lệch được 120o ta ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chỉ là vấn đề thay đổi cực của 1 trong 3 pha thui bác. 

Để bắt chước lão Nhật Sơn, kiếm hình minh họa


Đây là cách đấu dây


Bằng cách biến thiên độ rộng của xung thì có thể ra hình sine 120 độ rất đẹp

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## nhatson

> thì ra là thế !mà cho em hỏi ngu cái nữa ,ko đảo chiều làm sao sin nó lệch được 120o ta ?


biến thiên từ 0 >v+ ko nhất thiết phải biên thiên từ V->V+

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## vopminh

> Hehe, chỉ là vấn đề thay đổi cực của 1 trong 3 pha thui bác. 
> 
> Để bắt chước lão Nhật Sơn, kiếm hình minh họa
> 
> 
> Đây là cách đấu dây
> 
> 
> Bằng cách biến thiên độ rộng của xung thì có thể ra hình sine 120 độ rất đẹp


Có con IC tích hợp nào drive mấy cái gate đó theo thứ tự vậy ko bác?

----------


## Gamo

Bắt chước em đi bác: qua pha trả, bưng bê sai vặt cho lão Nhật Sơn & Gà Con là biết liền

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## futurenguyen

Dùng bộ ESC 8s or 10s ak, mà bộ này chắc khó tìm.
bộ 8s đây bác: https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-...___store=en_us

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bắt chước em đi bác: qua pha trả, bưng bê sai vặt cho lão Nhật Sơn & Gà Con là biết liền


Vậy bộ DC em đưa, bác  test được chưa? nhà còn mấy bộ. Hay để em qua bưng bia bác uống?

----------


## khangscc

Mua cái điều khiển xe đạp về mà dùng, phê lòi ra đấy, ko làm chạy được thì gửi em em phá cho

----------


## Gamo

> Vậy bộ DC em đưa, bác  test được chưa? nhà còn mấy bộ. Hay để em qua bưng bia bác uống?


Hehe, nhắc mới nhớ... Qua đây em mời bác bia...

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hehe, nhắc mới nhớ... Qua đây em mời bác bia...


Để chủ nhật qua tặng bác cáo vòi xịt+hút bụi  :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo

----------


## nnk

> Em chỉ kiếm đc specs của cái gần gióng nó 28v, chắc 32v nó dừng sản xuất rồi.


max dòng 8A, vậy phải kiếm ecs tầm 10A đổ lên mới tải được, hàng china thì phải tầm 15a mới an toàn, giá tầm 2-3tr

----------


## vopminh

> Bắt chước em đi bác: qua pha trả, bưng bê sai vặt cho lão Nhật Sơn & Gà Con là biết liền


Có bác nào gần khu q5 ko ạ, em cuối tuần mới có mặt ở sài phố và cũng chỉ có vài tiếng rảnh chôm của vợ trong lúc ngồi chờ con tan học ạ. Bác nào ở gần em mang qua cho các bác phá dùm cái.

----------


## Gamo

> Để chủ nhật qua tặng bác cáo vòi xịt+hút bụi


Hehe, cảm ơn bác. Để tuần sau đi ợ... tuần này em sắp chết ùi, huhu....

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ducduy9104

Mua cục ESC (3 bình) dùng trong xe đạp điện về xài là đẹp luôn à, mức điện áp con motor 32v cũng lọt trong tầm 28-42v của ESC.

----------

vopminh

----------


## khangscc

> max dòng 8A, vậy phải kiếm ecs tầm 10A đổ lên mới tải được, hàng china thì phải tầm 15a mới an toàn, giá tầm 2-3tr


Các cụ cứ tư vấn kỹ thuật cao vậy, em đã làm cho nhiều em brusless này chạy bằng cái điều tốc xe đạp điện rồi. Ngon, bổ và rẻ. Hàng mới có 250k cho điều tốc và 70k cho tay vặn

----------

Gamo

----------


## vopminh

> Các cụ cứ tư vấn kỹ thuật cao vậy, em đã làm cho nhiều em brusless này chạy bằng cái điều tốc xe đạp điện rồi. Ngon, bổ và rẻ. Hàng mới có 250k cho điều tốc và 70k cho tay vặn


Cái điều tốc xe đạp điện đấu vào thì lờ đi mấy cái dây cảm biến hall hả bác?

----------


## khangscc

> Cái điều tốc xe đạp điện đấu vào thì lờ đi mấy cái dây cảm biến hall hả bác?


Đúng rồi, em thử servo vẫn chạy tốt, có đấu hall đâu

----------


## huanpt

Cụ quay giúp cái clip cho nó hoành tráng, mình làm hoài nó có chạy đâu, Thks

----------


## secondhand

Mục đích của bác chủ là làm máy hút bụi nên cũng ko cần đk tốc độ, quất phát chạy ù ù, nhưng ....
Dùng ESC RC thì đắt lòi, rồi lấy gì khiển cho esc chạy  :Smile: 

Bộ điều tốc xe đạp rẽ nhưng ... chậm rù, muốn nhanh phải "biết chọt" hơn nữa motor này ko có hall phải chọn mua loại điều tốc ko hall, loại có hall thì ngồi ngó luôn. Loại này dùng tay ga cảm ứng hall, nhưng ko cần, chỉ cần lấy chân tín hiệu tay ga đấu 5v là phi vèo vèo.

Bác chủ mua loại hình dưới đây là thích hợp nhất, dành cho motor ko có hall, điều chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến trở



Có cờ nhíp cho sanh động
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sU_mCehJSlA

Ặc ... up clip sao ko lên ta. Thôi vào clip có link mua hàng lun

----------

Gamo, vopminh

----------


## huanpt

Xong, cái của mình có hall, thằng bán bảo không cần, kết quả là ngồi ngó thật.

----------


## nhatson

> Xong, cái của mình có hall, thằng bán bảo không cần, kết quả là ngồi ngó thật.


có hall hay ko hall phụ thuộc bdk, ko phụ thuộc motor ợ . Mà cái sensorless bldc drver chạy motor ac servo được thì nó rung và nóng

----------


## huanpt

> có hall hay ko hall phụ thuộc bdk, ko phụ thuộc motor ợ . Mà cái sensorless bldc drver chạy motor ac servo được thì nó rung và nóng


Mình đang nói cái bdk mà, trước khi mua, có hỏi thằng bán, nó bảo chả biết hôn hít gì cả, cắm vào là chạy, mình cũng nghi nghi mua thử. Kết quả là không chạy.

----------


## nhatson

> Mình đang nói cái bdk mà, trước khi mua, có hỏi thằng bán, nó bảo chả biết hôn hít gì cả, cắm vào là chạy, mình cũng nghi nghi mua thử. Kết quả là không chạy.


mấy con ac servo cũ, 1 số con có dây hall mà, nhưng dù sao dùng BLDC drive cho ac thì nó rung ko smooth
sẻvo motor ah muốn chạy là loại nào, encoder loại gì? 1 số con servo encoder abz nó truyền hall serial lúc khỏi động, mình vẫn có thể mở encoder ra câu dây lấy tín hiệu hall đươc

----------


## vopminh

Bác Secondhand:
Em nghía thấy bộ nguồn gốc của 6 cái quạt đó có 32v 12A thôi, mà cái board đk nó thất lạc rùi, vậy cái cục bác nói liệu 15a có chơi nổi 6 cái quạt này ko bác?

----------


## secondhand

> Bác Secondhand:
> Em nghía thấy bộ nguồn gốc của 6 cái quạt đó có 32v 12A thôi, mà cái board đk nó thất lạc rùi, vậy cái cục bác nói liệu 15a có chơi nổi 6 cái quạt này ko bác?


Bộ nguồn góc 12A board này 15A thi nó ra 12A, muốn biết có sao hay trăng thì quất thử  :Smile:

----------


## khangscc

> có hall hay ko hall phụ thuộc bdk, ko phụ thuộc motor ợ . Mà cái sensorless bldc drver chạy motor ac servo được thì nó rung và nóng


Em thì test rồi, servo pana 400W chạy vèo vèo chả thấy nóng gì đâu anh, rung càng không có ợ.

----------


## vopminh

Tình hình là lục tung thùng rác của bà ve chai kiếm lại được cái board điều khiển 6 cái quạt này, mà nó rối rắm lắm thứ nhiệt độ áp suất quá. Bác nào có thể nhận hắc dùm em cho nó chạy nền luôn được không ạ.

Em âm mưu làm cái máy hút bụi 6 cái hoặc bàn hút chân không, hy vọng chúng nó chạy êm tai và không nóng như máy chổi than khi chạy liên tục, khung sườn nó đây ạ

Em sẽ gửi cả cả bộ nguồn, card power distribution, control board và motor luôn ạ, em xin trả chi phí hoặc hậu tạ một bộ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì test rồi, servo pana 400W chạy vèo vèo chả thấy nóng gì đâu anh, rung càng không có ợ.


cho em hỏi là cái bldc xe chạy được áp bi nhiêu vs cái servo pana chạy áp bi nhiêu ợ?

----------

